# PC selber bauen !



## TobGod (8. September 2004)

Hi ! Ich wollte mir zu Wheinachten nen neuen Rechner holen. Aber diesmal nicht einfach wieder son Aldi-Komplettsystem da weißte ja nie was drin steckt. Ich wollte mir mal selber einen zusammen bauen.. Nun die Frage: Ich habe mit PC's zusammen bauen noch keine Erfahrung weiß aber schon wo alles hingehört und reinmuss.. Ich könnte mir aber auch einen Dell-Rechner kaufen, in dem dann natürlich die Komponenten perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt wären. Also ich habe keine "Angst" davor den PC zusammen zu schrauben, nur ihn hinterher richtig zu konfigurieren und einstellen usw. Ist das schwer oder reicht dazu die Anleitung vom Mainboard um wirklich alle Power aus dem System rauszuholen ? Klärt mich mal ein bisschen auf, die schonmal sowas gemacht haben bitte. MfG, tobi


----------



## turboprinz (8. September 2004)

HiHo,

du solltest beim bestellen der Komponenten schon darauf achten das sie gut zusammenpassen. Das ist eigentlich das einzige was wirklich schwer ist, denn dank Redmond(Windows) brauchst du nichts weiter zu machen.

Checklist:

- FSB (Front Side Bus) --> gleiche Taktfrequenz
- AGP --> Main Board und Grafikkarte (4x oder 8x)
- PCI --> Taktfrequenz
- Netzteil --> genügend Leistung (300W minimal)

das dürfte so ziemlich alles sein.

Gruß

der TURBOprinz


----------



## TobGod (8. September 2004)

Mainboard:   Asus P5AD2 Deluxe (ca. 250€) oder Abit AA8-3rd Eye (ca.160€)                 

CPU:         Intel Pentium IV 3,40Ghz Extreme Edition LGA775 (ca.999€)            
           oder Intel Pentium IV 560 3,6Ghz (ca.480€)                                   

RAM:         2x512MB DualChannel Corsair CM2X512-4200 (ca.395€)               

Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon X800XT PCI-E 256MB GDDR3-RAM (ca.600€)                            

Netzteil:    Levicom Visible Power 500W ATX SATA silber (SPS-VP500S.BL) (ca.60€)                                      

Gehäuse:     Thermaltake Tsunami VA3000SWA - Silber Alu Window (ca.150€)                  

Dann kommen noch die Laufwerke dazu, wie eine Samsung Festplatte mit 160GB 7200U/min      
8mb Cache, ein DVD-R/RW CD-R/RW Combo-Laufwerk und ein Floppy 3,5". Diese Komponenten     
kosten zusammen ca.170€                                                                   

Gesamt ca. 2400€


Also so sollte er ungefähr werden, also würden die Komponenten schon passen oder ? Es ist ja (im Moment zumindestens) High-End.


----------

